# Stillwater Creek



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Ive heard of fish in there but cant find them. I live in dennison and have tried in some local spots but its skunktown everytime i try. Anybody on here ever have success.?


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

It's hit or miss. Even in a boat it's just a matter of putting in the time and covering water. The shore spots everyone beats up are hit or miss. Even the famous point is more famous for the leftover beer cans and Aholes giving you the stinkeye than it is for nice fish. Mostly small saugeye that the easy bite only guys catch and talk up.

Som nice ones do get caught there and plenty of nice crappie get caught at the dam when the water is the right level in the spring.


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Are you referring to the point under the overpass on Eastport road? If so yeah i was just there and there are bee bottles everywhere. ridiculous


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

bigbassturd said:


> Are you referring to the point under the overpass on Eastport road? If so yeah i was just there and there are bee bottles everywhere. ridiculous


Yup....that's the other problem there. people dump deer carcasses where you park, and the busch patrol hits it hard for their one time a year they can catch a saugeye


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Saugeye fishiing in the winter is good. After spring has warmed the water, the Uhrichsville dam is good. Use crawdads and minnows at the dam to get the best results. You can get a lot of pike out of this river but you need a boat to do really well. #11 rapalas, spinnerbaits and any topwater bait will get them.

As far as the trash goes.......I have fished this river my whole life and most people just leave trash everywhere. It's really sad because it reflects the attitude of most (not all) of the people who wet a line in the Stillwater. The real fishermen clean up after themselves.


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Getting a canoe in a couple weeks and i plan on fishing ALOT of spots that u cant get to from shore. Very excited to get back on the water, its been almost 10 yrs now.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i catch alot of smallmouth bass and a few pike and saugeye from the creek , i have also caught some real nice crappie at time. It is a decent fishery, but sometimes you got to walk off of the beaten paths to find concentrations of fish on the still water.

It also has alot of channel cats and flat head catfish in it but they are hard to find with any kind of regularity !! use the normal baits and you can find catfish at all of the public spots but as i said get off the beaten path and you will do better !!!


----------

